# Grubhub Catering



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

I’m new to Grubhub as of a week ago. I see drivers sometimes picking up really big orders that are only available for drivers above the 85/95 acceptance rates. So far Grubhub offers the highest consistent payouts (relative to Uber Eats and DoorDash). In the experiences of people who’ve been on the Grubhub platform, how regular and lucrative are these catering orders for those with these acceptance rates. I’m at 39% on Uber Eats and 12% on DoorDash, but I don’t see Grubhub offers under $9 so I’m tempted to keep taking what they offer just to see how well these catering offers pay.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I take what I hear from other drivers with a grain of salt because most of the time they're trying to blow smoke up your ass but I did talk to a premier driver that said he makes $50 an hour. He said he takes everything that is sent to him and GH will reward you for taking the garbage. Idk about you but I just can't take the garbage so I guess I'll never know lol


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Teksaz said:


> I take what I hear from other drivers with a grain of salt because most of the time they're trying to blow smoke up your ass but I did talk to a premier driver that said he makes $50 an hour. He said he takes everything that is sent to him and GH will reward you for taking the garbage. Idk about you but I just can't take the garbage so I guess I'll never know lol


In my experience so far, there's very little junk.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Well there is garbage. Sure the minimum payment is $9.00 dollars but when you have to drive 15 miles for that $9.00 dollars, that's garbage or at least in my eyes. That's the thing about GH, they do not give you the total miles up front and they don't give you a map that you can expand. That's where they give you the bone. They will also give you another offer when you're about to drop off the one you're on so you can't see where that garbage is going. Do whatever you want but you'll soon learn of the shadyness lol


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Teksaz said:


> Well there is garbage. Sure the minimum payment is $9.00 dollars but when you have to drive 15 miles for that $9.00 dollars, that's garbage or at least in my eyes. That's the thing about GH, they do not give you the total miles up front and they don't give you a map that you can expand. That's where they give you the bone. They will also give you another offer when you're about to drop off the one you're on so you can't see where that garbage is going. Do whatever you want but you'll soon learn of the shadyness lol


Weird. I can zoom on the map. I've gotten just a couple of offers that were paying less than about $1.50 a mile and they've been primarily during slow times.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Sounds like you were on the famous “honeymoon” so you may have temporarily been given the best they had. Depends on the geography of the market but GH is notorious for sending you far. My map is hard to determine how far away the delivery is. The territories are very large. My acceptance rate is in the low 40s and the primary reason for declining is the distance is too far. I don’t see how anyone could have an acceptance rate that high on GH.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Sounds like you were on the famous "honeymoon" so you may have temporarily been given the best they had. Depends on the geography of the market but GH is notorious for sending you far. My map is hard to determine how far away the delivery is. The territories are very large. My acceptance rate is in the low 40s and the primary reason for declining is the distance is too far. I don't see how anyone could have an acceptance rate that high on GH.


I don't see how anyone could have an acceptance rate that high on GH. 
THE ANSWER IS ANTS


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> He said he takes everything that is sent to him and GH will reward you for taking the garbage.


Funny I had a driver tell me he takes a garbage offer or two and is rewarded with a good offer. I told him I must be in the same boat except I decline 2 or 3 offers and then I'm rewarded with a good offer. :roflmao:


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Funny I had a driver tell me he takes a garbage offer or two and is rewarded with a good offer. I told him I must be in the same boat except I decline 2 or 3 offers and then I'm rewarded with a good offer. :roflmao:


Seamus, is your delivery radius pretty big?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Seamus, is your delivery radius pretty big?


Definitely and I am in a high population area. My DD territory covers 2 towns basically. GH covers part of 2 counties!!! Close to 40 minutes end to end, it's crazy. The southern part is high density but the northern part can be sparse. Customers on GH have learned that if they order from places up north they may not get a driver to fill it. So, they order from the southern end and want it delivered up to God's country! Problem is even if the offer is decent if you take one up there there's no business so you have dead mile back doubling your time and miles. Customers that really want their food up there either have to tip big to make it worthwhile or hope to find an ant or premier driver LOL.

Other than being careful about the distance I like GH the best of them all.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

And fighting Bronx traffic has to be a nuisance. Fortunately, unless something really outlandish happens, the runs here can’t turn into that sort of length. There may be a couple of nuisances in a long day, but they’re rare on Grubhub. UE just started showing pre-tip here. DoorDash is much more likely to come up with insultingly low offers.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> They will also give you another offer when you're about to drop off the one you're on so you can't see where that garbage is going.


I've never had any issues seeing pickup and dropoff locations for a ping when I am on an active delivery. At least not with GrubHub. With Uber, yes, that has always been an issue, but not with GrubHub.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I think it's just a thing on droids. It's expandable on iPhones?? I just get that little bitty map and it's fixed on both locations. I know my area really well and can generally estimate the miles but not always. I took it up the ol shorts one time and it hurt for days lol


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

Teksaz said:


> I take what I hear from other drivers with a grain of salt because most of the time they're trying to blow smoke up your ass but I did talk to a premier driver that said he makes $50 an hour. He said he takes everything that is sent to him and GH will reward you for taking the garbage. Idk about you but I just can't take the garbage so I guess I'll never know lol


I know grubhub and ubereats are different in each city but I find it extremely hard to believe it was ever possible to make $50/he on grubhub. Grubhub pays out better value than ubereats but grubhub assigns a driver as soon as the customer orders so there is no way you can do 5 small deliveries or 4 medium distance deliveries in an hour with the longer wait times at restaurants with grubhub to hit $50/hr.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I completely agree with you @Back it up Uber He was very vague and I kinda had to read between the lines while thinking to myself, this guys is full of sh!t. What I got out of the convo was GH gets some very large orders and those may not be released into the wild and given to only Premier drivers. If he were to get several of those a day it seems possible. Idk and obviously he didn't want to let the cat out of the bag, so to speak


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Hey so been doing eats for a few months.
Just got signed up for Grubhub. 
I would rather not use the "Redcard" to purchase food.
Since I do not have an activated card, can I deliver? Only paid orders?
Thanks.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

TCar said:


> Hey so been doing eats for a few months.
> Just got signed up for Grubhub.
> I would rather not use the "Redcard" to purchase food.
> Since I do not have an activated card, can I deliver? Only paid orders?
> Thanks.


Only paid orders. Most of the orders are already paid.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> Well there is garbage. Sure the minimum payment is $9.00 dollars but when you have to drive 15 miles for that $9.00 dollars, that's garbage or at least in my eyes. That's the thing about GH, they do not give you the total miles up front and they don't give you a map that you can expand. That's where they give you the bone. They will also give you another offer when you're about to drop off the one you're on so you can't see where that garbage is going. Do whatever you want but you'll soon learn of the shadyness lol


Min payment here is now 5 dollars metro detroit as of yesterday.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

TCar said:


> Just got signed up for Grubhub.
> I would rather not use the "Redcard" to purchase food.


Semantics but "red card" is DoorDash. Grubhub has their own version. There is really no reason not to use the Grubhub card if it's a good offer.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Semantics but "red card" is DoorDash. Grubhub has their own version. There is really no reason not to use the Grubhub card if it's a good offer.


I guess my thing is that I have been driving for uber eats, no card necessary.
My thought is to keep it simple, just accept random orders that are paid.
So, if i do not have a card (i do not yet) will they only send me paid orders?

Will it operate in a similar fashion as Eats?
With eats, never used a delivery bag. 
Has not been a problem.
Looks like GH requires a bag, guess i will go to wall mart and buy one.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

TCar said:


> I guess my thing is that I have been driving for uber eats, no card necessary.
> My thought is to keep it simple, just accept random orders that are paid.
> So, if i do not have a card (i do not yet) will they only send me paid orders?
> 
> ...


GrubHub will send a bag to you. They'll send two more after you complete 100 orders. The orders you pay for almost always pay more, in my experience. You can opt in to the Uber Eats card orders. If you don't opt in, they will not offer you those orders. GrubHub requires you to use the card.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> GrubHub will send a bag to you. They'll send two more after you complete 100 orders. The orders you pay for almost always pay more, in my experience. You can opt in to the Uber Eats card orders. If you don't opt in, they will not offer you those orders. GrubHub requires you to use the card.


Thanks for the response.
Exactly the information I was looking for!


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Uber Eats and Doordash and GH,Of these three food delivery companies, which one has more orders and drivers earn more?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

gomo said:


> Uber Eats and Doordash and GH,Of these three food delivery companies, which one has more orders and drivers earn more?


Depends on your market, day of the week, time of day, etc. You need to find a FB group in your area, but be forewarned, their advice is usually unprofitable.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> In my experience so far, there's very little junk.


You're on your honeymoon with these apps.Everybody does better in the beginning and then they eventually cut the cord.



Teksaz said:


> Well there is garbage. Sure the minimum payment is $9.00 dollars but when you have to drive 15 miles for that $9.00 dollars, that's garbage or at least in my eyes. That's the thing about GH, they do not give you the total miles up front and they don't give you a map that you can expand. That's where they give you the bone. They will also give you another offer when you're about to drop off the one you're on so you can't see where that garbage is going. Do whatever you want but you'll soon learn of the shadyness lol


iPhone app you can zoom in android you can't.



Seamus said:


> Definitely and I am in a high population area. My DD territory covers 2 towns basically. GH covers part of 2 counties!!! Close to 40 minutes end to end, it's crazy. The southern part is high density but the northern part can be sparse. Customers on GH have learned that if they order from places up north they may not get a driver to fill it. So, they order from the southern end and want it delivered up to God's country! Problem is even if the offer is decent if you take one up there there's no business so you have dead mile back doubling your time and miles. Customers that really want their food up there either have to tip big to make it worthwhile or hope to find an ant or premier driver LOL.
> 
> Other than being careful about the distance I like GH the best of them all.


Doordash don't give a damn about those zones they send you wherever anyway.Those regions are for the company not for the drivers because they want to make sure that area is staff with drivers.These company send you out of your zone because they want the costermer to see a bunch of restaurants when they order they can't do that if everything was a pickup and drop off in your zone.


----------

